# Solved: OpenGL subsystem problem with MOHAA



## pete8811 (Aug 4, 2007)

here is the problem. I have had this problem before and solved it, but like an ****** did not post or save the fix i found other than to write i put older drivers on. grrr. help please.

This is the error message in full.


--- Common Initialization ---
Medal of Honor Allied Assault 1.11 win-x86 Mar 5 2002
----- FS_Startup -----
Current search path:
C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\MOHAA/main
C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\MOHAA\main\User_mapfix2_3.pk3 (14 files)
C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\MOHAA\main\user-Spearhead blood CyberLain v1.1.pk3 (12 files)
C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\MOHAA\main\User - dot.pk3 (1 files)
C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\MOHAA\main\timskin.pk3 (10 files)
C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\MOHAA\main\ruckmanskin.pk3 (13 files)
C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\MOHAA\main\pak6.pk3 (104 files)
C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\MOHAA\main\Pak5.pk3 (259 files)
C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\MOHAA\main\Pak4.pk3 (593 files)
C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\MOHAA\main\Pak3.pk3 (669 files)
C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\MOHAA\main\Pak2.pk3 (4722 files)
C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\MOHAA\main\Pak1.pk3 (772 files)
C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\MOHAA\main\Pak0.pk3 (11175 files)
C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\MOHAA\main\jruckmanskin.pk3 (10 files)

----------------------
18354 files in pk3 files
execing default.cfg
execing menu.cfg
execing newconfig.cfg
Config: unnamedsoldier.cfg
couldn't exec configs/unnamedsoldier.cfg
couldn't exec localized.cfg
execing autoexec.cfg
Unknown command "fov"
couldn't exec custom.cfg
...detecting CPU, found AMD w/ 3DNow!

------- Input Initialization -------
Initializing DirectInput...
Couldn't set DI coop level
Falling back to Win32 mouse support...
------- Input Initialization Complete ------- 89
You are now setup for easy mode.
----- Client Initialization -----
Called FadeSound with: 0.000000
----- Initializing Renderer ----
----- R_Init -----
Initializing OpenGL subsystem
...initializing QGL
...calling LoadLibrary( 'C:\WINDOWS\system32\opengl32.dll' ): succeeded
...setting mode 4: 800 600 FS
...using colorsbits of 32
...calling CDS: ok
...registered window class
...created [email protected],0 (800x600)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 32, 24, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...failed to find an appropriate PIXELFORMAT
...restoring display settings
...WARNING: could not set the given mode (4)
...setting mode 4: 800 600 FS
...using colorsbits of 16
...calling CDS: ok
...created [email protected],0 (800x600)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 16, 16, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...failed to find an appropriate PIXELFORMAT
...restoring display settings
...WARNING: could not set the given mode (3)
...shutting down QGL
...unloading OpenGL DLL
...assuming '3dfxvgl' is a standalone driver
...initializing QGL
...WARNING: missing Glide installation, assuming no 3Dfx available
...shutting down QGL
GLW_StartOpenGL() - could not load OpenGL subsystem


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

That error is usually fixed by making sure your video card is capable of running the game, and then installing the latest drivers for that video card.


----------



## pete8811 (Aug 4, 2007)

It ran it previously but i have just re-installed the OS but forgot the previous fix i used to solve the issue, i suspect it may have been directx related. Any ideas?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

If you just reinstalled the OS, you need to download and install the drivers for your video card. Right now, you're using default default drivers, you need the specific drivers from your video card manufacturer.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I concur with the McTimster. If you formatted your drive without reinstalling drivers you will come across errors like this.

www.nvidia.com
www.ati.com (now AMD/ATI)


----------



## pete8811 (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks to you both, sometimes although i have solved a problem before i still manage to forget the solution however easy. I downloaded drivers for the Nvidia card and it works well, simple solution, thanks guys.+


----------



## pete8811 (Aug 4, 2007)

here is the problem. I have had this problem before and solved it, but like an ****** did not post or save the fix i found other than to write i put older drivers on. grrr. help please.

This is the error message in full.


--- Common Initialization ---
Medal of Honor Allied Assault 1.11 win-x86 Mar 5 2002
----- FS_Startup -----
Current search path:
C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\MOHAA/main
C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\MOHAA\main\User_mapfix2_3.pk3 (14 files)
C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\MOHAA\main\user-Spearhead blood CyberLain v1.1.pk3 (12 files)
C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\MOHAA\main\User - dot.pk3 (1 files)
C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\MOHAA\main\timskin.pk3 (10 files)
C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\MOHAA\main\ruckmanskin.pk3 (13 files)
C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\MOHAA\main\pak6.pk3 (104 files)
C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\MOHAA\main\Pak5.pk3 (259 files)
C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\MOHAA\main\Pak4.pk3 (593 files)
C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\MOHAA\main\Pak3.pk3 (669 files)
C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\MOHAA\main\Pak2.pk3 (4722 files)
C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\MOHAA\main\Pak1.pk3 (772 files)
C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\MOHAA\main\Pak0.pk3 (11175 files)
C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\MOHAA\main\jruckmanskin.pk3 (10 files)

----------------------
18354 files in pk3 files
execing default.cfg
execing menu.cfg
execing newconfig.cfg
Config: unnamedsoldier.cfg
couldn't exec configs/unnamedsoldier.cfg
couldn't exec localized.cfg
execing autoexec.cfg
Unknown command "fov"
couldn't exec custom.cfg
...detecting CPU, found AMD w/ 3DNow!

------- Input Initialization -------
Initializing DirectInput...
Couldn't set DI coop level
Falling back to Win32 mouse support...
------- Input Initialization Complete ------- 89
You are now setup for easy mode.
----- Client Initialization -----
Called FadeSound with: 0.000000
----- Initializing Renderer ----
----- R_Init -----
Initializing OpenGL subsystem
...initializing QGL
...calling LoadLibrary( 'C:\WINDOWS\system32\opengl32.dll' ): succeeded
...setting mode 4: 800 600 FS
...using colorsbits of 32
...calling CDS: ok
...registered window class
...created [email protected],0 (800x600)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 32, 24, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...failed to find an appropriate PIXELFORMAT
...restoring display settings
...WARNING: could not set the given mode (4)
...setting mode 4: 800 600 FS
...using colorsbits of 16
...calling CDS: ok
...created [email protected],0 (800x600)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 16, 16, 0 )
...35 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...failed to find an appropriate PIXELFORMAT
...restoring display settings
...WARNING: could not set the given mode (3)
...shutting down QGL
...unloading OpenGL DLL
...assuming '3dfxvgl' is a standalone driver
...initializing QGL
...WARNING: missing Glide installation, assuming no 3Dfx available
...shutting down QGL
GLW_StartOpenGL() - could not load OpenGL subsystem


The fix is download latest videocard drivers from manufacturers website. In this case NVidia.


----------

